# Apple Iphone ID Change?



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi All,
just a general question regarding iphone use and set up. 

My wife has an iphone 4s and recently (yesterday) changed her apple ID contact e-mail from her personal e-mail to her work e-mail. I don't understand the purpose of it. I know you can use your apple id to download apps from itunes but that's pretty much it, right?

Well, I find it odd that the change was made and i find it even more odd that I wasn't told about it either. I basically found out because I have access to both the personal and work e-mails but she doesn't know it. I have a keylogger on my computer at home which gave me the passwords for both of her accounts. 

For the iphone however I do not have a key logger or any other kind of spyware. 

My question I guess is what CAN be done from the iphone that can be hidden? Items on the safari history can't be deleted one by one so no way of getting around that. 

I guess my only question would be is there an e-mail address associated to the iphone that I am not aware of? If so, how could I find it considering I do not have her apple ID or password.

Thanks for the help. 

Oh please don't e-mail me about the whole not trusting thing and get out while you can crap. Keep the tough love to yourself. No offense but I'm just trying to figure this out.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Mobile spy.

Are you reading the backup off of her phone?


----------



## sohereiam (Jan 19, 2012)

Unless she gave you a reason to install the keylogger, it's a breech of privacy. Has she given you a reason to not trust her? My work email is my haven email that no spam goes to and I preferred it to my personal one just because of higher spam filters. I know in order to make purchases and downloads, you generally have to create an Apple id. Though the id does not have email, the Apple acct can be used to create a gmail, which is in biz with apple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

mobile spy is only for jailbroke iphones

as far as changing the account email, she may not want you to see if she downloaded an inappropriate app that enables her to communicate with an AP (like skype or yahoo chat, even scrabble can do that in the chat)

I would say nothing since you have access to her work email and monitor that for new app purchases


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Alittlefunnnn said:


> Hi All,
> just a general question regarding iphone use and set up.
> 
> My wife has an iphone 4s and recently (yesterday) changed her apple ID contact e-mail from her personal e-mail to her work e-mail. I don't understand the purpose of it. I know you can use your apple id to download apps from itunes but that's pretty much it, right?
> ...


Did she change her iTunes store account login email, or the "backup" email address? (I can't recall Apple's official term for it.)

The reason I ask is that yesterday, I went to update apps on my iPhone and iPad, logged in to my iTunes account as normal, and was required to update security information...choose three ID verification questions and enter a backup email address, which could not be the same as my iTunes login email address. And, after updating this information, I received emails from Apple to both email addresses.

It may be as simple as her account requiring these same updates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

An Apple ID is necessary to purchase or make and core changes to an iOS device.

It does more than simply allow purchases.

If you have the Apple ID and password of anyone who owns an iOS device you can GPS track them and the device through any browser on the web.
You can access their iCloud account.

There are no hidden tracking or logging apps allowed in the Apple app store so the only way to track or key log an iOS device is to jailbreak the device and load the app from Cydia.

If you need access to her iPhone your best bet is to get her back-up files from the PC the device is associated with.

If there is no PC associated with her iPHone( unlikely but possible) I can walk you through a quick 30 second set-up that will program her phone to wirelessly back-up the iPhone to a PC of without her knowledge every time she charges it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

tacoma said:


> If there is no PC associated with her iPHone( unlikely but possible) I can walk you through a quick 30 second set-up that will program her phone to wirelessly back-up the iPhone to a PC of without her knowledge every time she charges it.


Can you tell me more about it?


----------



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

tacoma said:


> An Apple ID is necessary to purchase or make and core changes to an iOS device.
> 
> It does more than simply allow purchases.
> 
> ...


Tacoma, she only recently, like 2 weeks ago, associated her phone to our lap top. I have not done the itunes back up thing. I'm afraid to mess it up and screw her phone up and then basically just let her know i'm checking up on her.


----------



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

sohereiam said:


> Unless she gave you a reason to install the keylogger, it's a breech of privacy. Has she given you a reason to not trust her? My work email is my haven email that no spam goes to and I preferred it to my personal one just because of higher spam filters. I know in order to make purchases and downloads, you generally have to create an Apple id. Though the id does not have email, the Apple acct can be used to create a gmail, which is in biz with apple.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She has. I'm Ok with spying on her.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Alittlefunnnn said:


> Tacoma, she only recently, like 2 weeks ago, associated her phone to our lap top. I have not done the itunes back up thing. I'm afraid to mess it up and screw her phone up and then basically just let her know i'm checking up on her.


It`s cool, don't worry about messing up her phone what you will be doing is quick and easy and changes nothing more than initiating an additional wireless back-up without her knowledge.

Give me a few to get to my PC to type out the process as I'm at work on my mobile ATM
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Alittlefunnnn said:


> Tacoma, she only recently, like 2 weeks ago, associated her phone to our lap top. I have not done the itunes back up thing. I'm afraid to mess it up and screw her phone up and then basically just let her know i'm checking up on her.


Its very simple. Open iTunes, plug in the phone and press sync once it loads up on iTunes. Takes 30sec to a minute at the most.

iPhone Backup Extractor for Windows and Mac


----------



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

keko said:


> Its very simple. Open iTunes, plug in the phone and press sync once it loads up on iTunes. Takes 30sec to a minute at the most.
> 
> iPhone Backup Extractor for Windows and Mac


SO all i do it plug it in and sync? Cause when I do that with my nano on my MAC it automatically brings me to the music? 

How do I navigate to check history from there?


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Alittlefunnnn said:


> SO all i do it plug it in and sync? Cause when I do that with my nano on my MAC it automatically brings me to the music?
> 
> How do I navigate to check history from there?


I don't know a thing about nano, but yes plug in and press the sync button.

You can either use the program I linked or you can find the logs inside the computer, Way to retrieve deleted text messages from iphone - Truth About Deception


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Ok.

Get her iPhone.

Tap Settings
Tap General
Tap iTunes Wi-Fi Sync
Tap Sync Now

The back-up section you`ll be looking at will tell you to plug the phone in before backing up, ignore it if the battery is at least a quarter or so charged as it`s not a problem and is quick.

If she has already associated the iPhone with your laptop make sure the lap top is up and running and iTunes is booted.(Not sure if iTunes up is necessary but take no chances)

This will initiate an immediate back-up to the laptop as long as it is on the same Wi-Fi network as the iPhone.

This will also initiate an auto back-up to the laptop every time the phone is plugged in and charging so you should never have to touch her phone again.

Almostrecovered or ShamWow know far more about extracting and reading the actual back-up files than I.
One or the other of them should be along to this thread shortly to give you the needed info if not I`ll do some quick research when I get off work and post the process for you.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Alittlefunnnn said:


> SO all i do it plug it in and sync? Cause when I do that with my nano on my MAC it automatically brings me to the music?
> 
> How do I navigate to check history from there?


I wouldn`t do this.

iTunes tethered sync is a pain in the ass and the possibility of screwing up her contacts or apps is real and great if you are unfamiliar with manual iOS syncing.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Alittlefunnnn said:


> Tacoma, she only recently, like 2 weeks ago, associated her phone to our lap top. I have not done the itunes back up thing. I'm afraid to mess it up and screw her phone up and then basically just let her know i'm checking up on her.



looking at the back up doesnt mess with her phone, unless you change her contacts or somthing, just dont edit


----------



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Ok.
> 
> Get her iPhone.
> 
> ...


Tacoma, Ok thanks for the info. I'll check that out.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

someone once posted a way to sort the texts in a better readable format, might have been shamwow


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> someone once posted a way to sort the texts in a better readable format, might have been shamwow


Can you send a link if you can? A friend is in dire need to sort out 1000s of texts.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

keko said:


> Can you send a link if you can? A friend is in dire need to sort out 1000s of texts.


wish I could remember or what search terms to even use, they put it into an excel format I think- PM shamwow


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

and for a "friend"? You can admit its for you


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Btw, on the iPhone and iPad you can hide browsing history in safari by using private browsing mode. It's an option in settings fir safari
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> and for a "friend"? You can admit its for you




Seriously its for a friend. Im done with this crap.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Btw, on the iPhone and iPad you can hide browsing history in safari by using private browsing mode. It's an option in settings fir safari
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


but it still shows up in the settings history

go to settings
go to safari
go to advanced
go to website data

(they can clear that history but most people dont know its even there)


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

another iphone trick

press the home button twice quickly and it will show you what apps have been used most recently, you can scroll right to see more

if you push down on an app in that scroll the delete option comes up and you can delete that app from the history. (I do this once a week anyways as some apps will use up battery power if still in there)


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> another iphone trick
> 
> press the home button twice quickly and it will show you what apps have been used most recently, you can scroll right to see more
> 
> if you push down on an app in that scroll the delete option comes up and you can delete that app from the history. (I do this once a week anyways as some apps will use up battery power if still in there)


This would seem to be obvious but most people I know with iOS devices never shut down apps after use this way.

Once a week I have to go through my wife`s iPad and shut all those apps she used down so the battery doesn`t keep getting sucked dry.


----------



## skip76 (Aug 30, 2011)

if they post a way to sort it out that would save you so much time. i could never figure out which ones were deleted or not just had to sift through walls of text. maybe they don't keep the delted ones together but i would assume they would have to flagged as deleted somehow.


----------



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm not concerned about the text messages. I'm more interested in maybe there being an additional e-mail or possibly chats happening on another site/game that I can't monitor. The text messages I can not see the dialogue right now but I can see which numbers are being texted. Haven't seen anything that send up a red flag on that front.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Alittlefunnnn said:


> I'm not concerned about the text messages. I'm more interested in maybe there being an additional e-mail or possibly chats happening on another site/game that I can't monitor. The text messages I can not see the dialogue right now but I can see which numbers are being texted. Haven't seen anything that send up a red flag on that front.


Ok, once you back-up the phone the way I`ve described above open iTunes on your laptop there should be a "ghost" of her iPhone in the list to the left.

Click on it navigate to "Apps" at the top of the screen.

You`ll be able to see every app she has on the phone plus any apps she`s purchased but are not on the phone.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

With imessages being handled through the cloud and linked to a user ID, there may be something with that too. Also removes the ability for you to track her with "find my iphone".


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

COguy said:


> With imessages being handled through the cloud and linked to a user ID, there may be something with that too. Also removes the ability for you to track her with "find my iphone".


Howso?

I just accessed my wife's iCloud account and "Find My iPhone" tracked down both her iPads within 30 seconds.


----------



## In The Dark (Aug 24, 2011)

Backup question. Wife's phone was backed up on Jan. 1st. Then backed up again on April 15th. Is there any way to get the texts from before Jan. 1? I can get the texts between the dates but would like to get the texts before Jan. 1. I wasn't sure if the iphone backup extractor would be able to pull that information.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

In The Dark said:


> Backup question. Wife's phone was backed up on Jan. 1st. Then backed up again on April 15th. Is there any way to get the texts from before Jan. 1? I can get the texts between the dates but would like to get the texts before Jan. 1. I wasn't sure if the iphone backup extractor would be able to pull that information.



Ive heard that the older stuff gets put into a different place, but I havent confirmed it


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

In The Dark said:


> Backup question. Wife's phone was backed up on Jan. 1st. Then backed up again on April 15th. Is there any way to get the texts from before Jan. 1? I can get the texts between the dates but would like to get the texts before Jan. 1. I wasn't sure if the iphone backup extractor would be able to pull that information.


It would be very "Apple Like" to do so but I don`t have that info.

I wish Shamwow would come around he knows more about the actual back-up files, what they are, where they are and how to read them.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

In The Dark said:


> Backup question. Wife's phone was backed up on Jan. 1st. Then backed up again on April 15th. Is there any way to get the texts from before Jan. 1? I can get the texts between the dates but would like to get the texts before Jan. 1. I wasn't sure if the iphone backup extractor would be able to pull that information.


Try looking in the AppData/Backup folder where they are stored to. There are plenty of file, Im guessing its in one of them.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

that would take a long time


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Howso?
> 
> I just accessed my wife's iCloud account and "Find My iPhone" tracked down both her iPads within 30 seconds.


I think I misread what she did. I thought she changed her apple ID entirely If all she did was change her contact e-mail, I don't know what that would do other than notify differently for new apps.


----------



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

COguy said:


> I think I misread what she did. I thought she changed her apple ID entirely If all she did was change her contact e-mail, I don't know what that would do other than notify differently for new apps.


Yeah but the question is why? Why change it from the personal to work e-mail. I'm not taking any chances. Ignored red flags in the past but not ignoring anything anymore. I have a suspect something I'm checking it out. I sleep a lot easier this way.

I can't figure for the life of me why either but in the past she had her personal e-mail forward anything to her work e-mail. Now she doesn't use the laptop at home as often but instead uses her phone. Now all of a sudden the work e-mail is the "default/security" e-mail for her phone. Why not just make it the personal one. Why not mention it? Transparency is 100% perfect. If she doesn't take the initiative to be transparent every minute of the day then I'll take the initiative to confirm certain things.


----------



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Ok.
> 
> Get her iPhone.
> 
> ...


Tacoma, Ok so I tried this and followed the steps as you described however when I got to the ITunes Sync part it had a message that said "Sync will resume when "my wife's name"'s MacBook Pro is available. 

This is the only MacBook Pro we have. What do I do now?


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

I had to do this the other day, too. I thought my account had been hacked or something and called Apple. Apparently, they're updating their systems and everyone is having to change some info and add security questions and additional email addresses, but it's happening in batches so they don't get flooded all at once with tech support questions. It could just be one of those things, OP.



Grayson said:


> Did she change her iTunes store account login email, or the "backup" email address? (I can't recall Apple's official term for it.)
> 
> The reason I ask is that yesterday, I went to update apps on my iPhone and iPad, logged in to my iTunes account as normal, and was required to update security information...choose three ID verification questions and enter a backup email address, which could not be the same as my iTunes login email address. And, after updating this information, I received emails from Apple to both email addresses.
> 
> ...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Alittlefunnnn said:


> Tacoma, Ok so I tried this and followed the steps as you described however when I got to the ITunes Sync part it had a message that said "Sync will resume when "my wife's name"'s MacBook Pro is available.
> 
> This is the only MacBook Pro we have. What do I do now?


Hmm..

There`s three possible problems I can think of right off the bat.

Either the Macbook you tried to sync with is not the Macbook the iPhone is associated with.(Is the Macbook "wifes name macbook pro"?)

The Macbook isn`t on the same wireless network as the iPhone.
You seem to have a few Apple products at home, by any chance is your router an Apple Airport Extreme?
If so check to make sure the iPhone is on your primary network and not the guest network or visa versa. Just make sure they are both on the same wireless network.
For some reason my iPhone always defaults to my guest network and bypasses my primary so this happens to me a lot.

Is iTunes on?
I`m not sure it`s necessary for iTunes to be on but it might be.
I`ve never checked.

These are the only reasons I can think of for the error message you describe.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Oh FYI

My wife was just forced to do as moxy described and update her ID with new security questions and prompted to change her password to access the app store on her iPad.

She didn`t have to change her ID address though so I`m still not understanding that.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Ive heard that the older stuff gets put into a different place, but I havent confirmed it


Backup extractor opens previous backaup, so it should find the Jan 1 backup file.


----------



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Hmm..
> 
> There`s three possible problems I can think of right off the bat.
> 
> ...


Tacoma, it's possible that her iphone is associated with her sister's MacBook Pro. Her sister has a ton of music on her ITunes so I know that she has downloaded music from her laptop to her phone. If this is the case, how do I change that association to our laptop. She recently downloaded music from my ITunes music so I know she has used our laptop to do that. I thought you could associate your iphone to like 5 different computers? Maybe I'm wrong.

I checked the wireless connections on her phone vs out laptop and it was on the same server. Our home server.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Alittlefunnnn said:


> Tacoma, it's possible that her iphone is associated with her sister's MacBook Pro. Her sister has a ton of music on her ITunes so I know that she has downloaded music from her laptop to her phone. If this is the case, how do I change that association to our laptop. She recently downloaded music from my ITunes music so I know she has used our laptop to do that. I thought you could associate your iphone to like 5 different computers? Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> I checked the wireless connections on her phone vs out laptop and it was on the same server. Our home server.


If the name of the computer the sync was showing is your wifes then that is the computer it`s associated with.

"Wifes Name Macbook Pro".

I`m starting to think maybe that ID change may have had something to do with it.

In order to re-associate the iPhone with your computer just tether it by USB and run an old school sync but be careful because syncing this way sometimes makes a mess.


----------



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

tacoma said:


> If the name of the computer the sync was showing is your wifes then that is the computer it`s associated with.
> 
> "Wifes Name Macbook Pro".
> 
> ...


Yeah way too many coincidences. Something isn't adding up right. I found a link on how to Syn without erasing the entire phone. I'm posting it now in case anyone else is interested.


----------



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

Syncing to a new iTunes library or computer will erase your phone. Only if you back up manually before syncing, you can restore your device from that backup again. A manual backup does not include the sync process.

Do this:



Disable autosync in iTunes, connect your phone to your new computer and right click on it in the device list and choose backup. iTunes will backup your device without syncing.

Transfer your purchases the same way, choosing "transfer purchases" this time.



When you connect your phone for the first time, all media content will be erased. But you can restore your settings and app data from your manual backup afterwards.



Don't forget to set up at least one contact and event on your new computer to be able to merge calendars and contacts when you sync the iPhone for the first time.



Music is one way only, from the computer to your device, unless you bought the songs in itunes and transferred your purchases.

There is 3rd party software out there, but not supported by Apple, see this thread:http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2013615&tstart=0


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Do you see this in what you posted?



> Disable autosync in iTunes, connect your phone to your new computer and right click on it in the device list and choose backup. iTunes will backup your device without syncing.


That`s all you need for what you want.

After you do the above give that wireless back-up a shot again to see if it works.
That way you`ll have access to all her auto back-ups with no need to ever touch her phone again.

Edit:

Still use caution because iTunes will auto start a sync the moment the phone is plugged in.
You have to shut that sync down before it gets anywhere and then follow the back up directions above.


----------



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Do you see this in what you posted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tacoma, so even if I disable the auto sync on ITunes when I plug the phone in it will try to Sync? If so, how do I shut that down before any damage is done?


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Not sure if you've seen it but there is an option of "Sync with this phone over Wi-Fi"


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Alittlefunnnn said:


> Hi All,
> just a general question regarding iphone use and set up.
> 
> My wife has an iphone 4s and recently (yesterday) changed her apple ID contact e-mail from her personal e-mail to her work e-mail. I don't understand the purpose of it. I know you can use your apple id to download apps from itunes but that's pretty much it, right?
> ...


Dude, you are way overthinking this.

If your wife switched which email is the default email on her iPhone, and you do know she can have more than one email address on it, all it means is that is the email address that the iPhone serves up as the return address when she writes one.

And, even having done that, she can choose while writing the email to switch it to another one.

It's a convenience.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Alittlefunnnn said:


> Tacoma, so even if I disable the auto sync on ITunes when I plug the phone in it will try to Sync? If so, how do I shut that down before any damage is done?


I haven`t tether synced my iPhone since the last OS update so it may no longer do it but tether syncing with iTunes is always a nightmare.

At the top of iTunes when it`s open there is a small rectangular display area that tells you what iTunes is doing at that moment (song title, movie title, playback time/rate) when you sync an iPhone it displays what is syncing in stages.
To the left of the text that tells you it`s syncing is a small X in a circle.
When you plug it in just click that X until the sync stops and you`re good.
Then make your back up and attempt the wireless back-up again just to see if it works.


----------



## Alittlefunnnn (Jan 11, 2012)

michzz said:


> Dude, you are way overthinking this.
> 
> If your wife switched which email is the default email on her iPhone, and you do know she can have more than one email address on it, all it means is that is the email address that the iPhone serves up as the return address when she writes one.
> 
> ...


Ok great so by doing the back up I'll have access to that. It's no more convenient than using her personal e-mail. She doesn't work in an office. She works as teacher where the need for work e-mail is limited. She knows I have her password for her personal e-mail but not her work e-mail. Would make it more convenient if she is doing anything to change it to her work e-mail if she's hiding something.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Um, if she wanted to hide it, she would not even put the email address into the iPhone email app.

I think you're barking up the wrong tree.


----------

